# Coyote snatches dog on hike



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Just read about this on ksl. A lady had her dog picked off by a coyote while hiking yesterday. This is the same area I was mountain biking and had a lady running towards carrying her dog saying that a coyote was chasing her. Anyone ever heard of this happening anywhere else? I didn't think coyotes would get so close to people. Here's the link: http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23623764&nid=14 ... d=queue-11


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welp, I feel terrible about that happening to her dog but at the same time if she was obeying the leash laws it never would have. I just can't stand people letting dogs run all over when it is an on leash area.

As for the coyotes becoming more bold I wouldn't know, but I could easily see it happening.
I think animals become familiar with trails and learn that the hikers are not a threat.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm confused. The coyotes never bother my Malamute.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Loke said:


> I'm confused. The coyotes never bother my Malamute.


Seriously though, its all about the breed. This one was a Jack Russell. Usually you hear about it being a Yorkie. I think the only terrier that wouldn't get picked of by a yote would have to be a pitbull. My dogs would probably think a yote was someone else to play with, but as soon as that bugger turned on them, they'd be all over him.


----------

